# My new baby CRS



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Spotted this baby two days ago. There is also a female full of eggs...




























Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool pic, that must be tiny. My fish would eat that thing in a second.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

very, very small. I just managed to see it once...good thing I had the camera nearby


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations !


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats! :smile:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks...I manage to see a few more this morning...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats, Milalic -- what a cute little baby shrimpie!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

milalic said:


> Thanks...I manage to see a few more this morning...


Nice. How many total for that brood?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have no idea how many there are...hopefully I will have more than 1


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice. There are definitely more hiding out here and there. I just found a few more of my first bumblebee spawn...they are getting larger and larger.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Any idea what grade are they? I just got mine today, they are grade C, buts its good start.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

These are grade C...


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats, how many CRS babies do you get per pregnancy?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Have no idea. Having a hard time seeing how many I have in there...


----------

